# Two MIT students have photographed the earth from space on a $148 budget



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

http://www.ireport.com/docs/DOC-328198

How they did it
http://space.1337arts.com/hardware


----------



## bp936 (Oct 13, 2003)

very interesting


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

Nasa may need these guys in the near future!


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

That is really cool -- make me want to try it, but with my luck it'd end up taking down an airplane!


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

thanks, now to figure out where it goes...


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

I'm pretty sure you posted that in the wrong thread.


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

http://www.smh.com.au/technology/sci-tech/offtheshelf-expedition-takes-flight-20091014-gw6o.html



> Geoff McCormack looked at projects where people had attached digital cameras to weather balloons and decided to take it a step further. Fortunately, Deakin University was supportive of his unusual final-year project.


.


----------

